# Cheynei meals - time for a cuddle



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Maevis
A pure jungle from Paul Harris stock.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Tallulah
Tully locality jungle


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Timmy 
also a Tully locality jungle carpet


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful snakes, the Jungle Carpets are one of my favourites. Your set ups look fabulous as well.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Sylvi said:


> Beautiful snakes, the Jungle Carpets are one of my favourites. Your set ups look fabulous as well.


Thank you ☺ They are sub-adults in chameleon vivs, or a 3 foot viv (so still in grow on vivs); and will definitely need them upgraded in 2023 to adult vivs.

I have thoroughly enjoyed the experience, and adore jungles 🥰 They sometimes come across as a bit reactive, sometimes easily distracted, and not as adaptive to changes as some pythons, but I love how they move and explore, or just sit and look pretty!

A real joy to keep 😁


----------

